# 1987 Simplicity 6216/ mower deck



## Don Kenway (Jun 17, 2021)

I bought this tractor approximately 3 years ago, this thing is built like a tank!!

Had problems leveling the 48" deck from the beginning. When I pulled the deck to put on new blades, noticed the none of the blades were in line with each other, i mean way off. I can't see how this heavy deck could possibly be "bent". Ended up shimming the blades on one side somewhat, but still get a horrible cut. 

Any suggestions?


----------

